# Fat Boy Challenge 2009



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

maybe start a new "sticky" for 2009 challenge. I am (and have noticed alot of) newbie(s) here..


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

Might as well repost this then:

Hello everybody. My name is Nico, and this is one of my first times posting in the Clydesdale forums. I would like to share my ambitions and goals with you to further give me confidence in my abilities.

-Current age 17
-Current height: 180cm (5'11")
-Current weight: 109kg (240lbs)
-Previous weight: 125kg (276lbs) October 16 '08
-Goals: <200lbs by summer
-Rewards: Specialized Stumpy HT Comp, XC MTB racing

I have a dream of competing in local XC MTB races. I fell in love the sport of XC Mountain biking when I bought my first "REAL" bike. I can honestly say that my bike saved my life, and truly helped me remove bad habits of overeating and inactivity. I was at a bad weight before I started biking and working out at my local Goodlife gym. In the dark times, (when I was very inactive) I suffered from game addiction, notably the game "counter-strike: source." In that time of my life I had a hard time going upstairs, and everyday tasks became difficult. It was when I quit "gaming" and started riding, that my life really changed. I started riding with the local night rides at the bike shop. Surprisingly, I was able to keep up with the sport racers for 4 hours of riding. After that I got into the gym and started doing spin classes. The spin classes greatly improved my climbing to the point that I can keep up with very fast guys up steep climbs. Luckily for me the only climbs we have where I live is a 60m tall man-made hill, so most of the XC is in the forest single track. Overall my goal is to loose all the weight, get into the racing community, and get a healthy and happy ME out of it.

Thank you everybody for listening, and I will keep you posted when the weather gets better up here in Southern Ontario.

+My new Polar F6 is sweet.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

Saw the 2008 thread when I first joined and figured I'd wait for the 2009 thread to jump in.

Age: 25
Height: 6'8"
Starting Weight: 315
Current Weight: 279
Goal Weight: 235
Bike: 2007 Raleigh XXIX+G

The biggest goal is really performance, not weight. I rode in my first MTB race and my first off-road triathlon towards the end of 2008. This year I'm increasing the number of events, including the XTERRA West Cup Championship race. The goal for that race is to not embarass myself.

Method: continue training in all three sports with a goal of at least 5 workouts per week. Right now I'm closer to 3.5 per week. Also, maintain a healthy diet combined with vitamins/supplements - ideally staying under 2400 calories per day. Daily beer/single malt of 200-250 calories included in that figure.

Reward: not sure yet. racing is, to a degree, the reward. entrance fees are at least expensive enough to qualify as a reward, I guess.


----------



## Shavenyak (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm about 1/2 way done, but 2009 is around the corner, so here's my info:

Age: 31
Height: 6'8"
Start Date: Sept. 1st. 2008
Starting Weight: 285
Current Weight: 250
Goal Weight: 215
Goal Date: June 1st.
Bike: 2008 25" Ventana El Rey

Fitness Goal: Get in shape, loose weight. Really nothing competitive at this point, but I'm a competitive person, so I'll probably find something to compete in once I get in better shape. I'd like to be able to run 6 minute miles again.

Method: Mountain Biking 2-3 times a week with at least a 1 hour climb per session, running 3-6 miles 1-2 times per week, tennis 2-3 times per week, and riding my bike back and fourth to school (10 mi round trip) 4 times per week.

Reward: Being able to go to the beach with my shirt off.


----------



## jbyr (Dec 20, 2008)

well this seems a good place to document my progress..

weight: 401 pounds.
height: 1.63 centermeters or 5 foot 2 inchs i think.
age: 32
Goal weight: 200 pounds then see how i feel

I ride a giant Suede comfort cruiser. I updated the rear de railuer to deore. Now i am able to ride more I am thinking of buying a Cannondale F4Z or a Kona Hoss.


----------



## tc529 (Nov 3, 2008)

*New Clyde on MTBR*

Goal: loose the gut (50 lbs) and compete in and complete 5 races in 09

Weight 300
Height 6'4"
Age 51

First post to the forums and was gad to see this opened for 2009. I have a Rockhopper 29 sold my road bike after finding out how much fun off road biking can be.


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

37, 6'-2", 280lbs with a goal of 235lb

Trek 4500 with a few added goodies


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

i met last years goal (get down to 285)... but kinda let off and went backwards for a bit (moving around and holidays does that to a guy) so i'm in...

-Current age: 29 (dang i'm getting old
-Current height: 6'3?
-Current weight: 300lb (35 less then i was last year this time and a LOT more muscle)
-Previous weight: 335+... scale didn't go any higher so not sure exactly
- Fitness Goals: weight goal get under 250# and not go back... idealy i want a BF% somewhere under 20%, also get my blood pressure down and under control with out meds
-Riding goals - keep better track of my rides on my ride log, also average at least 125 miles a month between road and dirt riding.
-Rewards: thudbuster when I hit about 260#... assuming I still want one... depending on finances maybe a new bike.
-Event goals: 
- hit under 1hr on the PORC time trial in feb. and under 55min for the april event. 
- compete in 12hr race in panama city as a team if it doesn't conflict with the PORC epic
- complete the PORC 50mile epic in November as a solo rider
- do my own century road ride at some point during the year...


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

I started riding in September 08 and wanted to burn 30lbs by the end of the year or so but that didnt happen. il start with new goals for a new year. Heres my stats. I really do enjoy exercise but the issue i have is i live to eat instead of eat to live.. I figure riding 3 times a week and going to the gym twice to work on treadmill and weights is a decent plan to start out on.. I guess i can update every month/quarter this year? Just wish me luck!

12/31/08
A-30
H- 5'11
W- 330
Pant size 44

Target Weight-220
Pant size 36/34
by 12/31/09.

Ive decided to try the weight watchers point system with my workout.. im skeptical about it but il see how it goes for 6 weeks or so.. Also i decided to update every friday to see my progress.
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323

Im going to start posting my results in the weekly weigh in forum.. i will probably copy the results here in june and december..


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

Just starting out. I work in a high stress field and have gone from 285 to 370 over the last 13 years. My current weight is 348 @ 6'. I have a 04 Hardrock Pro Disk and an 87 Bianchi Axis Hybred. Both bought new and rarely ridden. My target weight is 185. I would like to improve my fitness level to the point that I can participate in mb and road races. Age 48. I hope to see everyone posting updates!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

DeVianTiCoN said:


> I started riding in September 08 and wanted to burn 30lbs by the end of the year or so but that didnt happen. il start with new goals for a new year. Heres my stats. I really do enjoy exercise but the issue i have is i live to eat instead of eat to live.. I figure riding 3 times a week and going to the gym twice to work on treadmill and weights is a decent plan to start out on.. I guess i can update every month/quarter this year? Just wish me luck!
> 
> 12/31/08
> A-30
> ...


.
skip the treadmill while at the gym you've already got cardio going on, concentrait on strength traning... hit the weights hard and in a planned fashion... being you'll only be going twice a week try to do primarily full body/compound exercises and get your entire body. www.bodyforlife.com and www.johnstonefitness.com (beginner section of the forum) for some good reading


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Age: 35
Current Weight: 221
Goal Weight: 190
Ride: Yeti 575
Riding Goal: 100 mile endurance race in July; 12 hour solo in November; Leadville 2010
Reward: Hardtail 29er (probably Karate Monkey)


----------



## Argentis (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys, count me in for this too.

My goals for 2009 is to lose 50 (or more) lbs, and just generally get in shape, and be able to just take off for the day on my bike, and have the freedom to go, and not worry about running out of gas in an hour and a half. I also plan on doing some weight training at home, since finances do not allow a gym membership at this point.

Age: 31
Height: 6'0"
Current Weight: 285 lbs (or thereabouts, will update if required)
Goal Weight: 235 lbs

Bike: Ross bike of unknown model (was a gift years and years ago).

Good luck everyone.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

donalson said:


> .
> skip the treadmill while at the gym you've already got cardio going on, concentrait on strength traning... hit the weights hard and in a planned fashion... being you'll only be going twice a week try to do primarily full body/compound exercises and get your entire body. www.bodyforlife.com and www.johnstonefitness.com (beginner section of the forum) for some good reading


well im not a total noob when it comes to the gym.. i used to lift alot of weights etc.. i was thinking of doing weights 3 days a week something like this

Sun- Bike/weights
Mon- Bike
Tue-Cardio Machines/Weights
Wed-Bike
Thu-Cardio machines/Weights
Fri-off
Sat-off

Something like that.. The big issue with me is sticking to the diet uggh.. Also i attached a pic of me back when i weighed around 255 a few years back..i wanna get to that and go further to around 220. if i know i can do more i will try to get a 1 as the first number of my weight since i was like in 8th grade lol.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in.

Age: 37
Height: 6'1"
Start Date: Jan. 1st. 2008
Starting Weight: 247
Current Weight: 247
Goal Weight: 215
Goal Date: June 1st.
Bike: '08 Jamis XCR, '06 Trek Madone


----------



## Page 449 (Dec 19, 2008)

Me too. I've been riding since about 1990 but the last two years I have had some challenges and hardly got on my bikes at all. Job change, two moves across country and in August I broke my wrist mountain biking. Two surgeries and almost four months off my bikes. Needless to say I've packed on some weight and lost my cycling mojo. 2009 is the year I make my comeback.

Age: 50

Height/weight: 6'0"/221

Weight goal: 185

Performance goal: Get back to where I was 2 years ago and maybe even a little bit better than that. I usually ride with guys 15 years younger than me and I used to be able to hang tough and also inflict a little bit of pain on them every now and then. I want that back. Bad. Also this is the year I actually try an organized race of some sort. Probably MTB, but it might be a road or cyclocross event too.

Bikes: Santa Cruz BlurLT Classic and a Litespeed roadie

It's time to suffer and I'm ready.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*Ok, why not set it down in stone*

Age: 36
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 235lbs
Target weight: 200lbs

Lost about 20lbs over the past couple of years, but it has been slow going. I'm getting tired of wearing out so quickly on rides. I'd like to be able to ride more than three hours a day and ride for several days in a row.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*weight down*

I'm 43

20 less for summer 2009

Happy New Year and keep up the good work ya all.


I'm 5'8" lost around 25 last year and more to come this year


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year*

so here it is Jan 1- 2009
my name Mike im a new-b to the forum, but not new to working out or biking. I used to mountain bike a lot in the early to mid 90's , (you know when we called trail riding and singletracking "mountain biking".lol) and have been in and out of gyms since the late 80's..However im *not* new to being big. I have always been a big guy even in great shape i would still post 225lbs at 5'10"... however now married 10 years and working a stressfull job 60 hours a week for the last 15 years has taken taking a toll..and on top of that i have a one year old son (so fricken cute) so even less time i want to be at the Gym. so here is to new beginnings and eating more healthfully.

my goal is to lose 40lbs by February 28th and then get down to 250lbs by Thanksgiving, going to Disney in Fla,

im 5'10" 
338 lbs
39 yrs old
live in s.e. michigan.
riding a Scwinn Hybrid, selling on ebay right now..
will buy possibly Kona Hoss, or new Specialized P. all mountain, or a Gary Fisher Wahoo...i have not decided yet...

good luck to all of you.. sorry i had add a pic of the boy Jax.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

6,5", stuck at 235 for quite some time
target 210 (or 200 ideally) WITHOUT losing muscle, by 1st May


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

5'9"
Current 235
Goal 220 and two local races

Prize has been ordered, 2009 SC Superlight


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*I'm in*

I got in on this last year and had a little success but too little riding and too much eating this fall set me back to the same starting point. I am committed to riding more and eating better. I want to ride my favorite loop in less than 1:40 this year (my previous best is just over 2 hours). I am also shooting for 1000 miles in the woods this year.

49 yrs old
6'3"
271 lbs this morning

Goal is 
240 by the end of July
220 by the end of the year
1000 miles in the dirt this year


----------



## natdad (Dec 2, 2008)

*I'm in too*

36 years old
6'1", 250lbs
started about 265
cholesterol 275 :eekster: 
Goal; impove health and fitness
Make time to ride more

I ride a Giant ATX (frame) parts replaced and upgraded as neccesary

Build up of a BMC Trailfox 2.0 frame this winter to be completed by Spring

My wife "forced" me to go to the doctor for a physical a few months ago, my family has a long history of cardiac "stuff". I have always watched what I eat, avoid fried food, tried to eat as natural food as possible, I rarely drink alcohol (family history of that too). Portion control was my vice, beef was my favorite veggie.

Blood pressure is fine. Blood sugar is fine also. The only thing that wasn't okay is my cholesterol level, 275. I am a carpenter, so I am not 250lbs of dough. I kickboxed up until I met my wife, 32 was too old to turn pro. I would like to lower my cholesterol with out using drugs, I ride my mountain bike on a trainer 5-6 times a week. I try to take my one year old son on lots of long walks, tough to do in New England in winter.

My wife supports my obsession with mountain biking and everything to do with bikes. She got me a membership to the NEMBA for Christmas and rallied my parents to get me a new workstand for Christmas.

Good luck to all--Mike


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

41 years old - I still feel like 21 sometimes and 41 like other times  
5'11", 230lbs

A year ago I was about 185kg after my accident! - Hangmans fracture to neck!

I dropped even more weight after that! prior to that I was around 188kg fighting weight!
I hit around 240 at the height on Amytrip terrible stuff for weight gain, though it did take the pain and helped me sleep!

Goals:

I don't ride currently -still rehabilitating, but getting around, on the meds physio twice weekly!

daily walks with my dog limited because of my headaches even on the meds!

I'd like to swim but the water affects me head a bit! so hope I can get back into that some more!

Wev'e changed med and my weight is coming back down [toppamax], I don't eat much, don't need much really, but am keen to train and do stuff!

I use my Gyro Scopic Powerball twice daily, and a rolla device I jam in the top of the door like a pull up exercise that stretches my neck and strengthens my shoulders, and some dumbbell stuff though that's not been cleared i just do that to keep me sane!

I get to see my results of my latest CT in a few weeks!

do all sorts of stretch exercises all through the day still get stiff!

But we are getting more movement in back and neck, I have allot more movement than I used to have, so getting there, head varies lots, cognitive stuff varies lots too!

Have some bike plans for future, though lots depends on getting back into the world of earning again and I have some plans there!

SS HT Steel, to harden up again, strengthen the legs, harden the body, and get back in shape as fast as possible, it worked for me last year, though it won't be a DJ bike and I won't be doing 20/30ft gap jumps 

Something cheap probably! nasty as long as its fun and tough reliable then I don't care!
Gets me in shape and I can handle it!

Anyways next steps are as follows still a big climb, no downhill stretch yet, but light in the tunnel so all good!

When I can do some more concentrated time periods at a stretch I'm looking at doing some study, in a number of options! so look into that in next few weeks so prep in next few months quite looking forward to that, never actually been much of a study dude, but fields I'm looking at I'm quite excited, keeping cards close to chest there, hehe.

Once I get into the next phase of rehab I usually go all out so I'm looking fwd to that aspect of well, I really want to go more natural than the Gym so more beach work, walking in the low tide at the beach, great with the dog, some stationary cycling will good though I might be able to get into that soon with my physio he has one at his clinic so will hook that up next week spend some time there!

Maybe some Pilates later in the year or like above said some martial arts could be an 2010 thing I'll need some good stretching I did some in the forces years ago and it was great for stretching! wish I'd kept at it!

So will be my first ride in 09!

All my bike shorts are 36cm or less, and I'm currently a bloody 38cm so can't sneak a dam ride even if I wanted one!

My goal is to get back onto my Am bike, do t National SS champs in April but only as a goofer not competitively even if I get a alp in and finish with a beer I will be happy!

I'd like to see the year out on a DH bike wearing a Leat brace or similar not sure how realistic that is but what the hell, I'm not gonna slow down, they can bury me first, my care giver keeps saying I survived for a reason, but its not going to stop me doing what I love, I'm not looking for danger I always ride safe, but life not about being safe or taking the easy trails live it like you mean it, with passion! other wise whats the point!

Oh I can't wait to hit my first berm and take my dog Maxxis on his first trail run and then hit the water for a swim with him afterward's :thumbsup:

happy trails to everyone for 09 and may all your wishes be granted and more:thumbsup:

vaya con dios

ta.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey dude

Take your time, what's the hurry anyhow. Heal first then re-hab, then ride. Don't get depressed over it at least not all the time. You know how it is some days are high some days are low. You still young enough to heal and plenty of time to ride. 

Good luck this year.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

mstguide you mean me!

Hope I didn't come of depressed I'm very optimistic and primed for 09 not looking to far ahead learnt that in 08 that its going to be a longer tougher road than I anticipated lots of lows unfortunately the medical fraternity in trying to help you be positive only help bring you down like a good strong cup of Joes because its temporarily when ya realise a few months later its not going to be a quick fix, all good though!

I hear ya true and good advice, I'm on that path I think I can make it to those steps, even if I take so heavy dose of meds to tough it through, physically I can't hurt myself unless I do something radical which I'm not going to do, I will build slowly, so step by step, plus I have an OTT that comes every couple of weeks and shes pretty scary and keeps me on the straight and narrow, reminds me I have to fill out my daily activity forms urgh fun activity then reactions ok enough about me!

Keep on it people! 

Stay the course and it WILL happen!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

mestude said:


> so here it is Jan 1- 2009
> my name Mike im a new-b to the forum, but not new to working out or biking. I used to mountain bike a lot in the early to mid 90's , (you know when we called trail riding and singletracking "mountain biking".lol) and have been in and out of gyms since the late 80's..However im *not* new to being big. I have always been a big guy even in great shape i would still post 225lbs at 5'10"... however now married 10 years and working a stressfull job 60 hours a week for the last 15 years has taken taking a toll..and on top of that i have a one year old son (so fricken cute) so even less time i want to be at the Gym. so here is to new beginnings and eating more healthfully.
> 
> my goal is to lose 40lbs by February 28th and then get down to 250lbs by Thanksgiving, going to Disney in Fla,
> ...


i wish you the best. cute kid, too- perfect reason to get into better shape! remember, you can always get some of your activity by doing fun stuff with your son outside (when it's warmer of course). go to a park or backyard and just run around with your son- it's so much fun and they just laugh and laugh! i would throw the softball or football around the yard and run after it hard to get my heart rate up.

good luck, man! stick to it!
ez


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Age: 26
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Jan 1, 2001
Starting Weight: 270
Current Weight: 270
Goal Weight: 200
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike: 07 SC Superlight
Reward: APR tune for my Jetta

Did Fat Boy Challenge in 08. Did pretty good losing 35 lbs until I got some lung illness that I couldn't get rid of from working 2 months straight and gained most of it back. Did 1500 miles this last year road and dirt and will try to do 2500 this year. 
Best of luck with the rest of you.

Jason


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 29
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Current Weight: 208
Goal Weight: 185
Goal Date: Sept 1, 2009
Bike: 08 Rocky Mountain ETSX-10
Reward: Lightweight(ish) wheelset


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Current weight: 255

Target weight: 225


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Now: ~255
goal:~210


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Good to see this thread continuing on...*

I was one of the main posters in last year's thread. I started in October of 2007 at 223, through alot of hard work and diet I got down to 186 in late May of 2008. January 1, 2009, I am at 193. I am 6 ft. tall. My body fat according to my scale hovers around 23%, I have electronic bodyfat calipers that read about 16%. I dont believe either one, I think I am somewhere around 19-20%. Anyway, my goal by April 1, 2009 is 178 pounds with my BF% around 15-16% on my scale. I know I have honorary clyde status, so that is why I am posting here, actually posting here really helps motivate me to keep my healthy life style. You can lose weight, it is hard, very hard, but it can be done. www.johnstonefitness.com really helped me, the forum section has many diet tips and is what helped me lose the weight. You need to post your weight every week. There was a "monday morning weigh in" thread last year, we need to start something similar. I used to be on blood pressure meds & cholesterol meds, now I take nothing and my BP is usually arounf 115/65 and my last cholesterol test in may of 08 was 158 with triglicerides of 200, when I was heavy, my BP (on meds) would be 140/90 and my cholesterol was in the 230's with my triglicerides near 400. A healthy lifestyle is there if you want it bad enough!


----------



## GarfieldOne (Jun 3, 2008)

Its time I threw down.
Age:29
Weight:270 lbs
Goal:200 lbs
Height: 6'

I started riding latter mid year, about august. I stopped more recently when it turned fall due to the closest park closing and me fishing more. I am finding I am not fishing lately, and not riding either.... That has to change. I am going to try to ride, even if just around town, soon. I need to try night riding as I know it can be fun. I am married with no kids and better health and being a better husband is what I get out of it when I reach my goal.


----------



## 727 DeV (Dec 27, 2008)

ok.. since i just started riding.. this is a good place to document my progress.

age :31 as of new years eve
height: 6'3"
weight: 262 lbs
goal:230 lbs (to start)
reward: a new specialized FS rig and a mtb race.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

I would love to start on the 09 thread, so here goes:

Age: 34
Height: 6'4"
Start Date: Jan 01, 2009
Starting Weight: 245
Goal Weight: 225
Goal Date: Summer 09
Bike: Nicolai Helius FR
Reward: Nicolai Helius UFO ST


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm back. Recovering from back problems, I bought a Cannondale F300 in March of 07. I weighed about 220lbs at the time. In May of 08 I dropped below 200lbs for the first time this century, but this past fall/winter I've crept back up to 208.

Goals for this year: get back below 200lbs and ride a lot!

I turn 50 the end of April, and I'm hoping to ride 50 traill miles on my birthday.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

i will play as well

Age: 25
Height: 6'5"
Starting Weight: 271
Current Weight: 259 (that includes the holiday weight)
Goal Weight: 230
Bike: tomac carbide xc and knolly DT
reward: being a faster rider.

really i'm looking to race more this coming year. that means that i got to get my arse in gear and get into much better shape than i am in right now. really i would like to get into as good if not better shape than i was on high school when i was on the school crew team (rowing). that means i have to get to about the 230 lbs mark and do all type of endurance training with some strength training thrown in there as well. there are 2 big things that i have to do. one is to start to eat better, i eat really shitty at the moment. the second thing it to start running again and to hit the gym 3-4 days a week.

my goal is to also ride over 3000 miles this year on the dirt (including to and from the trail) the max i have done on the past is about 2500 miles


----------



## Ronnie Parker (Jan 2, 2009)

*Getting in Shape*

My name is Ron and I started mountian biking in College Jan 1994, 6 foot 2 inches and weighed 232 lbs because of steroids to treat a severe lung infection. With steriods I gained 55 lbs in only 4 months and caused health problems with high blood pressure and rage. Mountian biking helped me to lose the weight down to 189 during the next year. Years later I am now 45 and working in Iraq during the past 3 years in a very stressful job gained the weight back along with the blood pressure along PTSD. I am in Germany now and just purchased a new dream bike, Steppenwolf Taiga FS Elite, riding every day along with the lifting 5 days a week in the gym I lost 20 lbs since November 10th (very inportant date to all Marines) 2008. Mountain biking may not cure all your problems but it clears your head so can can address them.

Goals: Complete another Marathon
Compete in the 2009 Armed Forces European Mountain Biking Championship
Get back to 180 lbs and be stronger than ever with endless endurance.

Semper Fi


----------



## Ronnie Parker (Jan 2, 2009)

*Broken Back and hyper extended neck*



trailadvent said:


> 41 years old - I still feel like 21 sometimes and 41 like other times
> 5'11", 230lbs
> 
> A year ago I was about 185kg after my accident! - Hangmans fracture to neck!
> ...


I feel your pain; back in 1989 practicing for the Barstow to Vegas race on an XR 600 I fliped landing upside down on my head with the bike on top of me. Result 2 crushed Vertebre 25 % Anterier and stretched neck ligements. I was on active duty in the Marines and made the choice to recover and stay in. I was able to swim for the the next 4 months but suffered back pain up until 2006 when I met Diamond Dsllas Page the Wrestler. His new book Yoga for the Regular Guy changed my life. Did the 45 minuite every day for 6 weeks and all the pain is gone ever since. I still do Yoga daily after lifting at the gym or Mountain Biking. Hang in there and I'll be praying for your full recovery.


----------



## Ronnie Parker (Jan 2, 2009)

Age: 45
Height: 6'2"
Start Date: Jan 01, 2009
Starting Weight: 204
Goal Weight: 185
Goal Date: Summer 09
Bike: Steppenwolf Taiga FS Elite
Other Goals: Comlete Marathon
Compete in Armed Force European Mountian Bike Championship

Semper Fi


----------



## Daytripper63 (Sep 14, 2008)

Age: 45
Height: 6.0
Start Date: 2 years ago I was 180lbs then had Achilles surgery and went up to 245lbs 
Current Weight: 240
Goal Weight: Get back to 180
Goal Date: June 09
Bikes: Rockhopper 29er and Mountain Uni


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*Don't ever give up...*

I'm throwing my hat back in the ring for '09. Last year was a bust but I'll never stop trying. It's good to have support like this here for guys that are truly overweight. I don't want to go the route of Lap Band at this time as I have seen that it can be done without and I'm determined to do so.

Age : 33
Height : 5'11"
Weight : 384lbs
Bike : '06 Kona Hoss, '08 Specialized Tricross

Goal by July 2, 2009 (B-day) : 300lbs
Final Goal : Between 230 - 250lbs.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Ronnie Parker said:


> I feel your pain; back in 1989 practicing for the Barstow to Vegas race on an XR 600 I fliped landing upside down on my head with the bike on top of me. Result 2 crushed Vertebre 25 % Anterier and stretched neck ligements. I was on active duty in the Marines and made the choice to recover and stay in. I was able to swim for the the next 4 months but suffered back pain up until 2006 when I met Diamond Dsllas Page the Wrestler. His new book Yoga for the Regular Guy changed my life. Did the 45 minuite every day for 6 weeks and all the pain is gone ever since. I still do Yoga daily after lifting at the gym or Mountain Biking. Hang in there and I'll be praying for your full recovery.


Wo that's nearly 20yrs of pain shite  I hope I don't go through that 

That's a big bike to come down on yer I now Ive seen that same thing happen to my freind! come back to that!

Whew would love to swim I tried about 6months back really good could only go on my back and kick but my head trauma is still too sensitive at the time I was nearly passing out in the pool and drowning so had to stop, was almost surreal, wanted to carry on but the life guards told me out 

So no water Even shower still gets me still now, better but I'm still a bit sensitive!

I remember DDT I would like to do something like that actually I might talk to my physio about that some time, I have a total gym haha Chuck Norris from years ago, I dug it out in the weekend, cleaned it up and sprayed it with some cleaner and silicon, so I can do some legs and just lie down do some gentle abs no arms stuff low intensity see how it goes like pilates flat !

Thats some more great inspiration many thanks and I'll take up those tips!
[ I did 7 years service myself Rec teams thanx for serving man, I know it dosen't need to be said!]

Oh missed the bit about the XR 600, my buddy similar timing actually got a XR600hundy maybe a bit earlier, can't remember now when they came out, we were ripping along, I had a 2stroke Yammy he was powering along in front of me on the flat single track our usual fully tapped out, prob like you, I was struggling tokeep him in site lol.

My wee 250 not much match for an over geared 600 on the flat then, he hit a rock, up in the air he went almost looked in slow mo in front of me he went down and bike came down on top of his head! All how many ever pound of thumping hot four stroke, eek, no broken bones, but severe head tramua, nearly died they had to drill his head!, he survived and is a bloody millionare now, before hand he was thick a brick LOL good on him, good guy too!

Good vibes to your health too RonnieP, old grunts gotta stick together!

Funny how life goes!

Chur all the best :rockon:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Inspiring guy's/gals :thumbsup:


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

FireBallKY said:


> I'm throwing my hat back in the ring for '09. Last year was a bust but I'll never stop trying. It's good to have support like this here for guys that are truly overweight. I don't want to go the route of Lap Band at this time as I have seen that it can be done without and I'm determined to do so.
> 
> Age : 33
> Height : 5'11"
> ...


Good Luck brah.. whats ur diet gonna be like?


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

DeVianTiCoN said:


> Good Luck brah.. whats ur diet gonna be like?


Pretty much a self tailored one. I was quite successful with an eating regimen a couple of years ago that a personal trainer had set up for me. Basically it covers all the common sense stuff...smaller portions/4-5 meals a day, less carbs and sugars/more dark green veggies.

Exercise is the biggest component of my weight loss. I always experience burnout after 40lbs or so and the cycle begins again. This year will be the year. Good luck to all!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daytripper63 (Sep 14, 2008)

Years ago a buddy of mine lost over 100 lbs by cutting out most sugar and foods that your body more or less turns to sugar/carbs and I think this is the book he used http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Busters...r_1_27?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231116014&sr=1-27
he quit eating potatoes,carrots, white bread and when he had steak he would never eat a piece bigger than a deck of cards, outside of being picky about his food I dont remember him doing a bit of exercise. I figure as often as I eat sandwiches if I can just change from white bread to wheat or rye every bit helps.
Good luck to all


----------



## Thermo1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Count me in!*

Age: 34
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 308lbs (140kg)
Goal: 220lbs (100kg)
Bike: Giant Thermo 1

Many years ago, I was able to beat my brother up the hills and he was considered the "hollow-legged skinny one" in the family. Nowadays after settling down to married life and kids, I'd have trouble beating him up a flight of stairs but that doesn't stop me.

I mainly want to trim down so I don't "pop my clogs" prematurely and also to set a good example for my sons and daughter. I also want to gain enough stamina to compete in a local 6/12hour team relay race in November. I've got some friends who want to enter so I don't want to drag them down with my slow lap times.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

Daytripper63 said:


> Years ago a buddy of mine lost over 100 lbs by cutting out most sugar and foods that your body more or less turns to sugar/carbs and I think this is the book he used http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Busters...r_1_27?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231116014&sr=1-27
> he quit eating potatoes,carrots, white bread and when he had steak he would never eat a piece bigger than a deck of cards, outside of being picky about his food I dont remember him doing a bit of exercise. I figure as often as I eat sandwiches if I can just change from white bread to wheat or rye every bit helps.
> Good luck to all


no experience with the book - but cutting out sugar and salt makes losing weight much easier. :thumbsup:


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*Good reasons*



Thermo1 said:


> Age: 34
> Height: 6'3"
> Weight: 308lbs (140kg)
> Goal: 220lbs (100kg)
> ...


Good going, you can maybe add family rides with your kids and wife


----------



## TheMeatZone (Nov 11, 2008)

Age: 26
Height: 6'4"
Starting Weight: 300
Current Weight: 300 
Goal Weight: 220
Bike: 08 giant rincon
reward: sweating less from everyday activities, being more active


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

*Fbc 09*

not too far OT, but I need some suggestions as to how to have a heart-to-heart with my brother regarding his weight. He's 40 yrs old in July, 6'5", 450+ lbs, and inactive. I fear for his health/life. Advice is appreciated.

Height: 6'
Age: Child of the '70's
My overall high: 332lbs - Jan 2006
2008 high: 302 lbs - July 
2008 low: 256 lbs - October

Today, Jan, 2009 - 262 lbs.
Goal: 220 lbs
Desired goal date: May 5, 2009
Incentive: Quality and enjoyment of every day life.

The Plan: combine the best and most desirable aspects of three diets/behaviors with my existing active life style. Ride all the trail-rides backwards on the MUSS. Never back down/decline a ride invite. Road ride with the Cat 2's on their Sunday morning recovery rides.

Bikes: Ventana Ciclon, Ventana El Salts, SC Blur, Bianchi MUSS, Kona Bear, Schwinn HomeGrown Pro, Raleigh SS, Bianchi Veloche, Specialized Roubaix, Orbea Orca, and a few other project bikes.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

bingemtbr said:


> not too far OT, but I need some suggestions as to how to have a heart-to-heart with my brother regarding his weight. He's 40 yrs old in July, 6'5", 450+ lbs, and inactive. I fear for his health/life. Advice is appreciated.
> .


Bro, does your brother have kids? My brother was going down a bad path, but had a kid 2 years ago and since lost a ton on weight, went from like 260 to 175 and has been holding it there for about a year (He doesnt' even ride, just pure diet). In fact, I always told myself I could only lose so much b/c he and I were genetically 'big', but he disproved that, which means I've gotta drop to now levels on my own weight.

Other than that, can you convince him to start riding? Tell him how much fun you have, riding friends, great views, etc. ONe approach could be to tell him, "well, if you come ride with me for 1 hour, we can eat a ton guilt free aftewards", then go for the ride and try to manage the post workout binge to levels....the ride-to-binge rides may sell him on riding more just for the enjoyment. I've never tried this approach on anyone, but it could work...heck, I started riding so I could eat...now I ride to ride....


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

Age 19
Height 5.11"
Weight 205

Was down to 180 over summer, I picked up running 5 days a week riding my bike to and from work (of course trail riding in my free time). 
When I went back to school things slowed way down. Gained 25 pounds. over the 4 months I was there. 

Goal Weight 175 by May 1st


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

*tag*

I tried last year with pretty poor results:madman:

I am in for this year again

Age: 38
Height: 5' 8"
Current Weight: 225
Goal Weight: 180
Goal Date: June 09

approx 8 lbs a month

Stretch Goal: 165

Why: just to be more healthy
How: eat more healthy, cut down on beer, soda, and more cardio and cycling


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

*In*

Age: 33
Height: 6'2"
Starting Weight: 222
Current Weight: 222
Goal Weight: 200
Bike: Yeti 575
reward: Whipping Characterzero and Bustarims a$$ on the trail


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

FireBallKY trust me people can do it. i know what you mean by that wall. mines more at the 20 lbs mark myself. i get down to about 250 or so and then i seem to get no where. at the same time i realize that i just need to work through and and the pounds will start to come off again. personally i feel that you are on the better side of the weight issue as it sound like you are good with your food when you feel like it, myself my food intake is by and far my biggest problem. i eat way too much and of all the wrong stuff. i exercise a fair amount than i can pretty much get myself into a good workout routine. 

i will let you know when i get through my 20lbs wall and you let me know when you get through yours. <-- a little bit more of and incentive. 

laters and good luck

dan


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

6'3''
215
28

want to lose another 15 pounds. i'm down from 230 6 months ago, or hit my fighting weight of 190.

plan: ride at least 15-20 miles a day, eat once a day. drink less booze.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

sir_crackien said:


> FireBallKY trust me people can do it. i know what you mean by that wall. mines more at the 20 lbs mark myself. i get down to about 250 or so and then i seem to get no where. at the same time i realize that i just need to work through and and the pounds will start to come off again. personally i feel that you are on the better side of the weight issue as it sound like you are good with your food when you feel like it, myself my food intake is by and far my biggest problem. i eat way too much and of all the wrong stuff. i exercise a fair amount than i can pretty much get myself into a good workout routine.
> 
> i will let you know when i get through my 20lbs wall and you let me know when you get through yours. <-- a little bit more of and incentive.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!!! :thumbsup: I'll do fine as long as I keep my priorities straight. And you are correct in that I have a pretty good handle on my eating. I just have to stay mentally focused on staying consistent with my workouts. That whole "I'll just skip today and pick up again tomorrow" thing ALWAYS turns into another day, then another then another. hehe

What part of VA are you in?


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Good job everyone just making a commitment is a great step. I look forward to read some of the reports in 6 months.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Age: 30
Height: 5' 11.569899656"

Starting Weight: 231
2008 High Weight: 245
Goal Weight: 190
Bike: 6"
reward: Reminding joltz and bustarims what 30 looks like...old farts. $$ on new coil springs?

Updates:
01/02/09: 231
01/09/09: ?


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

mstguide said:


> Good job everyone just making a commitment is a great step. I look forward to read some of the reports in 6 months.


im gonna report every last friday of the month.. glad to see others doing this 2


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

in NOVA near alexandria. yourself??


----------



## Ronnie Parker (Jan 2, 2009)

In Hohenfels Germany, 1 1/2 hours north of Munich.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

bigdudecycling said:


> Bro, does your brother have kids?


He's got a 6 week old and I gave him a Rockhopper for his B-day a couple years back. It hangs unused and neglected in his garage.

Truth is gonna hurt but there doesn't appear to be any other option here.


----------



## seis66 (Nov 17, 2006)

Before my brother's wedding...

Height: 5'9" (179cms)
Weight: 240lbs (108kgs)
Goal: a three digit weight (220lbs/99kgs) by March 1st
Reward: I don't know... perhaps a new fork or a new frame? OR EVEN BOTH?


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> Age: 30
> Height: 5' 11.569899656"
> Starting Weight: 231
> Current Weight: 231
> ...


reward#2: Finishing the ride....drinking a Dale's waiting for Characterzero and Bustarims to catch up. :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*2009 Goals*

6'6", 231 lbs. on January 1. 
33 years old.

Last year I lost 63 lbs. and had an amazing year of riding. I'm pretty close to where I want to be now, just need some fine tuning.

Goals for this year: 

 February: Under 225 and cut 1.5 hours off my best time in the Canadian Birkiebeiner ski loppet
 July: Under 215 and fit as hell for the Intermontane Challenge

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Busta Rims (Aug 31, 2004)

*In*

Age: 33
Height: 5'10"
Starting Weight: 202
Current Weight: 202
Goal Weight: 175
Bike: Turner RFX
Rewards:

-being fit enough to dress like a roadie, but never actually doing it  
-stealing Lindsay Lohan away from her girlfriend.
-watching my fat melt away like butter.
-mmmmmmm......melted butter.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Busta Rims said:


> Age: 33
> Height: 5'10"
> Starting Weight: 202
> Current Weight: 202
> ...


Guys we may have to give up beer.....dun.....dun....dun...oh the horror! :madman:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

joltz said:


> Guys we may have to give up beer.....dun.....dun....dun...oh the horror! :madman:


I will quote you on that in 4 hours when there is just one left!


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well last year I started at 386 and ended the year at 341 (got as low as 326, whoops). While I am happy with my gains in riding ability and how much I lost i still have a ways to go!

Age:31
Height: 6'4"
High weight:386
2009 Start weight:341
Current weight:339.5
2009 Goal: 275
Rides: 2003 Cannondale F600 with some mods, 2001 Rocky Mtn that I am putting together and a 2005 Fuji Robix Race Road bike

Lets lose some weight!!!!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

joltz said:


> Guys we may have to give up beer.....dun.....dun....dun...oh the horror! :madman:


Drugs made me have to give up last year for injury :madman: not that I have much but I like a cold one at the end of a hard week or after a hot days riding :thumbsup:

Go at it, got a reward ya self as long ya don't over do it huh


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

When is everybody going to weigh in and post their results?


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

if we follow the format of the 08 challenge post... whenever you meet em... or feel like it... a lot of the guys aren't even on here anymore... so basicly... when you feel like it... i'm embarrassed to say that i didn't truly meet my last years goals (well i met them... and then holidays brought me dang close to where i started)... thats part of this years goal for me... to make even bigger gains/losses... and keep em there haha


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

had a full check up at the Doc yesterday down for another 6months of steady progress of much the same  

Height: 5'11"
weight: exactly 233lbs 
2009 Start weight:I'll say 230+ I'm dropping in part due to the new drugs they have me on thankfully and the increase walking and small low intensity rehab!
Im using my total gym flat just doing some leg extensions each morning no uppper body, supports back and head nice this thing 

2009 Goal: in next few months is to steady reduce weight not massive just slowly reduce 6months back to 200lbs!

by 2009 end 185lbs -190lbs! I think will be achievable in part because I don't drink, cant have alcohol, I don;t eat crap, Ive had to live frugally, appetite has changed anyways,my engine output is like a sewing machine so its runs on an oily rag! 

Ive cut out bread all together, If I have potatoes one only, meat hand size only, usually fish though! I want to grow my own veges again when better!

Update again in Feb, Doc will re weigh me,!

Keep at it, eyes on the trail..
:thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

lornibear said:


> When is everybody going to weigh in and post their results?


I think I am going to do a weekly update in my post...but there is a monday weigh in on this forum...


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> I think I am going to do a weekly update in my post...but there is a monday weigh in on this forum...


thats a good idea.. i will edit my post every friday from now on with progress..


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

ya the monday forum is nice... i need to get back on there... just kinda got embarised when i started going backwards + no scale for a few weeks

also have the blog feature on here you could use...


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

monday forum


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

donalson said:


> ya the monday forum is nice... i need to get back on there... just kinda got embarised when i started going backwards + no scale for a few weeks
> 
> also have the blog feature on here you could use...


i cant weigh in on mondays.. i always got a case of the mondays..


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> monday forum


in the clyds forum... it's a sticky up near the top "monday big boy weigh in" or something like that...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

moondays suck... so weigh in on tues... or whatever day ... it helps with accountability... sorta...


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Current Weight: 344
Goal Weight: 235
Bike: 2003 Kona Stinky

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in my dirtbike race series. 

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

New to the thread, not new to being a clyde...
6'2" turning 40 in Oct
1/5 235#
1/8 230#
Goal 195# 

Why:
Easier on the back and knees, it'll be nice to not 'have to find' a runner for duathlons, it'll be nice being a former clyde.
IF NOT NOW, WHEN?

How:
Minimize input, Maximize output. Portion control, limit processed foods.
(edit to add beer a treat, not a staple)

24 Allamuchy, Vermont 50. several races during year


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*Friday*

I'm thinking that Friday weight report may be a good idea for me. 
The more I weight myself the more faithful I will be. 

```

```


----------



## Ronnie Parker (Jan 2, 2009)

Age: 45
Start Weight: 220 12 Aug 08
New Years Weight: 204 1 Jan 09
Today's Weight: 201 12 Jan 09
Goal Weight: 185 Summer 09

No mountain biking last 2 weeks.......rear hydraulic brake failed, dealer replacing under warranty
New Year......New Goals.


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

*Long road which needs to be traveled.*

Hello, my name is Jeff and this is the most honest I will have been with myself in sometime. I have been a Clyde....well forever. Whatever weight I lost previously always seemed to find its way back with new friends. Actually a lot of friends. I am in the middle of a lifestyle change in which food is still tasty and it is okay to eat fried chicken, just not the whole chicken. Actually last night after riding we went out to Zesto's (awesome chicken) and afterwards I felt horrible and sick from it. To be honest I felt horrible for even eating the chicken. I know a change is taking place because that feeling used to be full. Anyway I started seriously riding last summer and that was on the road after work which got me down to 298#. Well the time changed and I was scared of the dark (excuse because I have a light) and the group I road with switched to MTB and an urban ride which (another excuse because I have a MTB) and I guess I used that to stop for the holidays and insert whatever excuse might fit because I used it. Well in the downtime I put on about 15lbs putting me at 313ish as my digital scale has a mind of its own. It felt really good to be under 300 and it is what is driving me again. The ONLY good thing is while 313 isn't great, when I started riding I was 328. So here we are...

Age: 34
Height: 6'1
Beginning: 328
Current: 310ish
Desired weight: 180-200...honestly not really a number so much as feeling/looking better.

Goal: Not take blood pressure medication, not be embarrassed to take my shirt off, not have to ask for the fat boy section, being able to shop in any store and not worry about them having something in my size, not being so lazy and procrastinating on EVERYTHING, go to an amusement park and be able to ride the rollercoaster's because they can now get the bar down, not get in a car and have it sag to one side, not have to wear a CPAP machine to sleep, no more ankle pain when I stand up all day, actually live this life I have been given and enjoy doing it, and live to be an old person.

Bikes: 08 Specialized Roubaix Comp, 05 Giant Iguana which I never really rode until now and I'm finding it is small so I'm looking at a Gary Fisher Cobia. (29er) It just seems to fit better with the bigger tires and larger frame.

Current Rides: 20-22 mile urban ride on MTBs twice a week which takes about 2.2 hours. Last nights ride was the twice.  Once the time changes we will move back to the road bikes and I plan to stretch that out to 30 miles. Last year we were riding twice a week (Tuesdays and Thursdays) for 20 miles which took 1 hour and 15 minutes. This year I want more&#8230;

I think my main goal is this: In the fall (or sooner) be at a point where I can ride with the guys from Harrel's Cycle Shop. Those guys are animals and on there urban rides (mtbs) they average 22ish mph for 24-30 miles.  I want to be that guy.

I am finding myself wanting to ride more now, I think I am FINALLY at that point one needs to reach.

The point where I am doing it for myself.

Here is the starting photo. Sorry, but you will have to imagine a MTB under me instead of my roadie. This is the only real pic I have...and I'm the big one in red.








At the end of the year I'm post a smaller image up for comparison. :thumbsup: 
I originally found this site while looking at the Cobia, but just recently (yesterday) found this part. Heres to making my way to being a past member


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3dolla... your post hits home on so many levels... amusement park... ya i went to one this summer and avoided a number of the coasters simply because i didn't expect to fit... and a few i went on where painful to get mashed into... would be nice to not have to worry (well i'd still have to worry about folding my legs up... the rides aren't made for guys our height haha.

anyway do yourself a favor and get out on the trail with a MTB... i had been doing tons of road riding... while I enjoyed it as long as I mixed it up (few short rides with intervals and some long casual "enjoy the scenery" rides) after last month or so i didn't ride road at all... pure trail riding... took a road ride earlier this week and i was board out of my mind... ...

also if you're going to be trail riding i'd consider looking at some other bikes... the fishers seem to have a problem with frames not liking big guys (look around in the 29er forum)... on the plus side their warranty department is good... but i'd prefer to not need to use it... so i ride steel 29ers...


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information and the encouragment. :thumbsup: I will checkout the 29er forums for sure. I also know a few big guys with fishers and I will ask them for the first hand experience. My lbs owner is a really good guy and I trust him as he only wants me to ride and doesnt care what. I dont do much trail riding at all with most of it being urban, but there is nothing saying that I wont when I get in a better place.

Oh well, I'll check to see what all is available at the $1200 price point.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*Keep pedaling*



3DollaBillz said:


> Thanks for the information and the encouragment. :thumbsup: I will checkout the 29er forums for sure. I also know a few big guys with fishers and I will ask them for the first hand experience. My lbs owner is a really good guy and I trust him as he only wants me to ride and doesnt care what. I dont do much trail riding at all with most of it being urban, but there is nothing saying that I wont when I get in a better place.
> 
> Oh well, I'll check to see what all is available at the $1200 price point.


Wow! 
yes you can do it, and if you have trails and a mtb this will help build your strength. The road is a good endurance ride. If you focus on a higher cadence you will gain speed. It will also improve your cardiac. Some people like to push the big gear that works if you are on the light weight. For the big guys it just builds muscles, well that don't help us to get rid of the weight. Spin and spin your speed will come and if you get a tail wind you may reach 27 +
Just don't stop.

Good Job


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*weight in*

I have to pad my own back
225 right now.
yeah.

Ups and downs means you are doing something about it, hopefully more downs than ups but don't give up. I really think we can all encourage each other.

Keep working at it.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

if you seriuosly don't plan to spend much time out on the trail and most of it on the road/ubran settings i'd def look at a rigid bike...
here's my redline setup as more of a city bike... skinnier tires, and the bar is sweet although i wouldn't trust it off road.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5257069#poststop

d440 has parts that will stand up to big guys and has enough gears to get you most places... but your budget you could step it up to the d460 with nicer parts all around... would leave enough $$$ in the budget for a good fork if you wanted one though.


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys! :thumbsup: Thanks for the encouragment, and as such I'm going for a ride today  More saddle time this year will be my biggest acheivment. Last year I only logged 900ish and that was starting half way into the year. That being said, I feel better about this year than ever.
Now that I bring up mileage I have a question....why is it easier to ride without a computer? Maybe it is the newness of the year and I might need it once I hit a wall, but looking down at that display isnt always encouraging. Sometimes I feel like "THAT was only 5 miles?!?!" There are times I literally DO NOT want to ride, but then I remember what my friend Paul Harrel says "Jeff...give it five minutes and if you dont want to ride after that turn around and go home for the day...but you never will." and he is right about that. Anyway, I'm suiting up in all of my spandex glory and hitting the road.


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

donalson said:


> if you seriuosly don't plan to spend much time out on the trail and most of it on the road/ubran settings i'd def look at a rigid bike...
> here's my redline setup as more of a city bike... skinnier tires, and the bar is sweet although i wouldn't trust it off road.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5257069#poststop
> 
> d440 has parts that will stand up to big guys and has enough gears to get you most places... but your budget you could step it up to the d460 with nicer parts all around... would leave enough $$$ in the budget for a good fork if you wanted one though.


Almost forgot, I am first going to the lbs to test ride a few bikes and I will make sure a few rigids are in the mix. I never would have even considered it.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

for rigid... the LBS might push on a fork with lock out... it's NOT THE SAME... the new lock out systems still have a good bit of give to em (keeps you from blowing out the seals i think is why)... i just got my 1st suspension fork and in some areas i do notice a lot more control... but it's not as night and day as i thought it would be...i see enough difference for the good (on the trail) that it stays... but my other bike stays rigid

...my computer on both bikes can be "flipped" upside down so i don't see it... but on the trail i don't seem to pay it much attention anyway paying attention to everything else i'm supposed to be watching (the trail and things to not run into) on the road i just leave it on the cadance usualy (can get a computer w/ cadance for $10 at jenson that works pretty well) and pay attention to the cadance... borring... but on the road i need something to take my mind off the monotony of it


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

Age: 35
Height: 196cm
Beginning: 139kg
Goal: 120kg
I was down to 135, but it is much harder to motivate to bike after the weather has become cold and with holliday. The last week have been extremly hard to bike with a lot of snow here.


----------



## TwoBikes (Nov 24, 2004)

Been riding road and mountain competitively since 1990 but every couple of years I seem to fall off the wagon - last year was one of those years. Even after a 10-day mtn bike trip in Canada, I just could not stay focused and parked the bike the week after I got back. 

My targets this year are a two-day 200 mile road ride the first week in May followed by a 60 mile mountain bike race three weeks later. Between now and then I'm heading back the spin classes when it's wet - and hitting the trails when it's dry. 

6'2"
Current: 215-220
Goal: 195-200

I was at 218 this morning and will post my progress on the Monday post. 

I just bought an older full rigid mtn bike to use on the local bike path with my son. I'm hoping that help me fill in the gaps on those days that I can't get out for a training ride.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

Age: 36
Height: 6'3"
Start weight: 271
Goal for beginning of biking season (late April): 240
Goal by end of summer: 225 
Bike: Niner RIP9

I'd actually like to be in shape for 24 Hours of 9 Mile and Cheq Fat Tire 40 this year. Last summer I was riding at 250, so I hope to be at 225 for both of these races.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Age: 34
Height: 6'4"
Start Date: Jan 01, 2009
Starting Weight: 245
Goal Weight: 225

Week 1 Results

11/01/2009 - 242lb


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*1.10.09 Results*

1.3.09- 191 lbs
1.10.09 - 190 lbs.
Goal - 178 lbs.


----------



## DKeeney (Jan 2, 2008)

25
6'3
319 

Goal: 

250 this year
No dabbing on Porcipine Rim climbs
Overall Better Health.

Reward: 
Santa Cruz Heckler. 

Can't even ride full suspension because my weight. : sad :


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

lornibear said:


> Age: 34
> Height: 6'4"
> Start Date: Jan 01, 2009
> Starting Weight: 245
> ...


 Good job but remember loosing it takes longer than putting it on. 
Is more like a marathon than a sprint.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*Keep at it*



DKeeney said:


> 25
> 6'3
> 319
> 
> ...


You are young you can get it done. Stick with it and you will be able to use a dual suspension .


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm back. Recovering from back problems, I bought a Cannondale F300 in March of 07. I weighed about 220lbs at the time. In May of 08 I dropped below 200lbs for the first time this century, but this past fall/winter I've crept back up to 208.

Goals for this year: get back below 200lbs and ride a lot!

I turn 50 the end of April, and I'm hoping to ride 50 traill miles on my birthday.
__________________

Jan 5 207.5lbs
Jan 12 205.4lbs


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

howdy yall. im new here and would like to say thanks for all the great inspiration , my wife and i got each other specialized mountain bikes for christmas this year , just for this reason.

im 42 years old 
6'4'' tall
380 lbs
goal wt is 275lbs this year

i just want to get in shape and enjoy life. my kids are grown and im a full time student again so i have the time for this(no excuses) . 

good luck to all, bobby


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


mstguide said:


> Good job but remember loosing it takes longer than putting it on.
> Is more like a marathon than a sprint.


Don't I know it :thumbsup:


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> Age: 30
> Height: 5' 11.569899656"
> 
> Starting Weight: 231
> ...


No change for me. Its the beer.


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a weakness....I LOVE (not strong enough of a word) Crown and Coke.  
If I eat right throughout the day/week but have 2 C&C's everyonce in a while, is that _completely_ killing any/everything I have done? Let me first explain the C&C ( I know it seems pretty obvious) 5-6oz of Crown + 12oz Coke = 1 C&C.
Now I dont do this everynight by any means...probably more like once a week on the weekend, but when I have one, somehow it usually turns into 2 but not 3. Not getting wasted or anything like that as that is no longer the goal. 
Guess my question is this....How much more riding do I need to do to compensate for my C&C diet? Or are 2 C&C's an acceptable treat for the week?
I mean come on, it could Chocolate Cake.... :bluefrown:

BTW - rode and hour and 45 mins on Saturday. Felt great to get out, I did a particular hill that kicks my butt and was able to go straight up it (granted not fast) this time instead of zig-zaging my way up. Felt good :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*the amazing internet....555 Calories*



3DollaBillz said:


> I have a weakness....I LOVE (not strong enough of a word) Crown and Coke.
> If I eat right throughout the day/week but have 2 C&C's everyonce in a while, is that _completely_ killing any/everything I have done? Let me first explain the C&C ( I know it seems pretty obvious) 5-6oz of Crown + 12oz Coke = 1 C&C.
> Now I dont do this everynight by any means...probably more like once a week on the weekend, but when I have one, somehow it usually turns into 2 but not 3. Not getting wasted or anything like that as that is no longer the goal.
> Guess my question is this....How much more riding do I need to do to compensate for my C&C diet? Or are 2 C&C's an acceptable treat for the week?
> ...


So, using this amazing tool called the intarwebs, I dun answered part of it.

1.5 oz crown is 97 Calories, so *1 C+C is 555 Calories in Crown and Coke*. That is 400 of CR and 155 in 12oz of Coke.
So, 2 C+C is about 1100 Calories, about half your government recommended intake for a day's food!

Go for a long ride. How many Calories are burned are up to you....I would figure you need at least 1 two hour ride per drink to counteract it.


----------



## 3DollaBillz (Sep 29, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> So, using this amazing tool called the intarwebs, I dun answered part of it.
> 
> 1.5 oz crown is 97 Calories, so *1 C+C is 555 Calories in Crown and Coke*. That is 400 of CR and 155 in 12oz of Coke.
> So, 2 C+C is about 1100 Calories, about half your government recommended intake for a day's food!
> ...


The interweb.... :madman: WHY DIDNT I THINK OF THAT :madman:

1100 Calories eh :skep: Well I guess that will be my after Saturday ride treat then... I might need to add in an early Sunday AM ride...which would be a road trip


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> So, using this amazing tool called the intarwebs, I dun answered part of it.


Ok....so what is a Dales?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

joltz said:


> Ok....so what is a Dales?


65 IBU, that is all that matters to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm 6'5", 230 lbs and 42 yrs old.

Goal: 220 by end of March and 36" waist

Down 25 to 30 lbs over the last 14 or 15 months and moving in the right direction. If I can get in 2 rides per week over the summer, maybe 210 is possible.

Will re-assess goals end of March.


----------



## cstamper (Dec 27, 2008)

Age: 51
Height: 5' 7"
Start Date: Jan 1, 2001
Starting Weight: 225
Current Weight: 215
Goal Weight: ~170
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike: 2000 Hardrock, 1993 Mt. Shasta Arrowhead
Reward: lots less fat

I've been mainly a roadie lately as I've gotten back into the sport and I rode quite a bit on my various road bikes during the summer and fall months. As soon as it started to get wet and cold, I cut way back on the outside thing and started doing more treadmill and trainer work. Well, riding the bike on the trainer is EXTREMELY tedious and boring and I really just can't force myself to do it. The treadmill, for some reason, seems to be ok and I can keep that up for a good workout. I'm rebuilding my Hardrock w/some new components, but not really upgrading the quality of the components as I just can't afford the higher-end stuff (and besides, I spent all my money on my road bike builds  ). I know, I know, if I just dress right, I can go out and ride regardless of the weather. I really love riding and once I'm doing it on a regular basis, I miss it a lot when I'm not doing it and I don't feel right if I don't ride 3 or 4 times/week. That being said, as soon as I take a week or so off, my motivation seems to sink like a ton of lead. 

Anyway, I was in the Army for 23 years and I'm therefore well acquainted w/the fitness thing and I've found that if I "just do it," I become a bit obsessed and feel badly if I don't actually exercise that day. Plus, I quit smoking about 7 months ago and I'm feeling pretty good (except for the whole weight-gain thing). I've never had any serious injuries and I'm still able to get out there and mix it up w/younger people.

Here's to hoping for and working towards a goal in 2009. :rockon:


----------



## 5titusguy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Need = want, want = need*

don't know if I want to be fit, or its because for the first time in my life I feel the need (as in now or never) to make some serious life style changes. I have hit the 300lbs mark for the first time. my clothes fit like crap and I have been looking for that long lost daily energy. 
I am in! 
I have had a great start to the year, :thumbsup: 4 days on the eliptical machine, 2 days on the trainer, 2 days on the treadmill (actually ran, my Knees will testify) and 3 days out on the bike. 
I cant get over the overwhelming joy I get when I ride my bike. Back in the racing days, I felt like I "had to ride" and ride at Xpace for Ydistance w/ Zintervals. 
This past fall I had a goal of riding each of my bikes in the month of October, If you know me that does not leave many off days. What a pleasure. Each bike has its own characteristics Road MTB CX didn't matter, I kept each of them for a reason and it was nice to ride them all and remind myself as to why I could not part with them.

My new lifestyle changes include (not in order but this year):
90 lbs weight loss, I'm fine at 210
Be competitive in a local crit race.
compete in 24 hours of Moab (again)
compete in 100 mile race (BrianHead epic 100)
complete Logan to Jackson road race (200 road miles)
1, just 1 will be fine, true pull up.
Run a mile in under 8 minutes
Ride the Crest, Summit Trail, Bartlett Wash, San Rafel Swell
Share my joy of cycling with my 12-13 year old son Austin

Age: 38
Height: 6' 1'
Start Date: Jan 1, 2009
Starting Weight: 300
Current Weight: 300
Goal Weight: ~210
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike: 08 Superfly, HiFi Pro, Racer X, Klein Road, Titus FCR road
Reward: My Health, bikes have not succeeded as motivators-my collection is over 18.


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

TripleThreat said:


> New to the thread, not new to being a clyde...
> 6'2" turning 40 in Oct
> 1/5 235#
> 1/8 230#
> ...


228# 1/12


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39...just turned on 1/12
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Current Weight: 343
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:Kona Hoss...to be delivered on Friday1/17 
Rewards: To tie my shoes with out grunting...haha. 

I have a very physical job and it has gotten 10x harder to do at this weight and all or most my aches (back and knees) are do to this weight. EVERYTHING is so much harder, even small the things. So it is really time to wake up. Cheers All, one day at a time and Good Luck!


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok, here we go.

Start date: 1/1/09
Start weight: 290 lbs
Goal weight: 225 lbs
Current weight: 283 lbs

Bike: Intense 5.5/Specialized Hardrock w/ slicks
Rewards: Ridiculous Intense Fenix road bike, compete in LA Triathlon (October, I gots time)

Should be an interesting year 

How? A LOT less beer and a lot more of these; http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/7428369


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm dying to get a Garmin Edge 305. I love that Motionbased stuff. I'm currently and very subtly talking my ride buddy into upgrading to a 605 or 705 (he loves to spend money on bike stuff) so I can give him approx $200 for his current 305.


----------



## seis66 (Nov 17, 2006)

seis66 said:


> Before my brother's wedding...
> 
> Height: 5'9" (179cms)
> Weight: 240lbs (108kgs)
> ...


So far so good!

I've lost 2.5 kilos in this ten days! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Krunk (Mar 30, 2004)

Age: 37
Height: 6'2"
Start Date: Jan 16, 2009
Starting Weight: 246
Current Weight: 246
Goal Weight: 210
Goal Date: June 1, 2009
Bike: 06 Trek EX9
Reward: Santa Cruz Heckler

This is my comeback from Cancer! I am getting ready for my last Chemo treatment in a couple weeks. Everything looks great. I need to get back in shape........unfortunately I did not drop weight during Cancer/Chemo.

I am fired up and ready to make 2009 a great year. Good luck to everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

1/6/2009 Start weight:341
1/16/2009: 336


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Steady Progress!*



craigstr said:


> 1.3.09- 191 lbs
> 1.10.09 - 190 lbs.
> Goal - 178 lbs.


1.17.09 - 188.2 lbs.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Age: 34
Height: 6'4"
Start Date: Jan 01, 2009
Starting Weight: 245
Goal Weight: 220

11/01/2009 - 242lb
18/01/2009 - 242lb (Bad week due to having a bug and feeling like s%£t)


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome Krunk...GRATS man, must be an awesome feeling!


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

My thoughts exactly. GOOD FOR YOU, KRUNK!!!

A little update here...

Started at 384 on Jan. 1st, was at 381 last week and back up to 384 today (1-18-09).
I haven't really started any routine exercise however I'm getting ready to set up the trainer in a little while and ride around the living room. hehe

I know all the right things to do and the proper way to eat. I just have to get in the right frame of mind follow through with things even when I don't *FEEL* like it. :yawn:

Keep it going guys and hang in there!!! I'll update in a couple of weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*just a BAD WEEK*

I think we are just having a bad week. Last friday 225 this friday 230. Hopefully I can burn some of it tomorrow rd ride.

Let' keep going. We can do this. Eat less but keep at least 3 meals a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Current Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Monday update*

moved to Weigh in page.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 29
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Current Weight: 208
Goal Weight: 185

1/1/09 208
1/19/09 203

Bought a food scale just over a week ago and it's really helped me control my portion sizes. It helped me realize I was eating over 500 calories of cereal/milk in the morning, almost 3.5 servings worth. I've also been keeping a food diary for about a week now. It helps you to avoid snacking or overeating if you know you have to write it down. I also drink 8-12oz of water every time I start to get hungry, which helps stave off the hunger for another hour. I've almost entirely cut out snacking.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

eplanajr said:


> Age: 27
> Height: 6' 1"
> Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
> Current Weight: 344
> ...


08-08-08 406# - 100% Fat Ass.
11-24-08 349# - (-14.0% Body Weight) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
12-15-08 344# - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
01-19-09 342# (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> Ok, here we go.
> 
> Start date: 1/1/09
> Start weight: 290 lbs
> ...


Monday morning weigh in: 281 lbs.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

*2 Week Update*

6'3"
Start weight 1/6/09 = 271
Current weight 1/20/09 = 263
So far so good. I need to get the bike on the trainer and start exercising to go with proper diet. At least I can snowshoe and cross country ski here in MN.

Keep with it everyone! I healthy diet and exercise can go a long way!


----------



## pucho (Jun 19, 2008)

*New guy here*

Age: 32
Height: 5' 8"
Current weight: 235lb
Goal for this year: 35lb

Here is a little background info. In the last 5 years I have been as high as 278lb and as low as 198 lbs. I have settle at 230ish fluctuating + or - 10lbs. My wife and I have managed to be successful following the WW plan but we have not followed it in about a year. Last year I got my self a bike and started riding with a local group I found on meetup dot com. Although I have seen my skills and speed improve I really think that loosing a few lbs will only help me. One thing I miss about the WW plan is the accountability, support and pride you feel by attending the meetings. I think that joining this discussion will help me stay honest and give me the support I need. Since I already have a nice bike (Spec Stumpy FSR comp) my reward would be to be able to fit into some normal size clothes and to be able to hang with my ride group. My job prevents me from riding as often as I would like so my plan is to get a trainer so I can pedal at leas 5 times a weak and ride on the trails at least once a weak. As far as my food intake I need to journal everything I eat to keep me aware of my food intake. I don't eat horribly I just eat huge portions of everything. I also find that packing my lunch and snack for work helps allot. I'm not a soda freak so that's not really a problem I will have a sweet tee If I'm out eating and don't really consume much alcohol but I will have a beer here and there. Well that's enough of me I wish all good luck in all of your endeavors I will check in each with my progress.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

*HEY GUYS,*

In an effort to keep this thread cleaner please do us all a favor... for your regular weigh updates use the weekly weigh in thread that's stickied up top or click HERE... posts in there don't need to be on a specific day...

thanks
Mark the Mod


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*2009 Monday Morning Weigh In?*

Can we get a sticky thread started titled "2009 Monday Morning Weigh In"? Sure seems like it would keep it even simpler...at least it seems so in theory. hehe


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

FireBallKY said:


> Can we get a sticky thread started titled "2009 Monday Morning Weigh In"? Sure seems like it would keep it even simpler...at least it seems so in theory. hehe


DONE...

2009 BIG BOY Weekly Weigh In


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

My mountain bike started me wanting to get into better shape. Got a MC29 and did my first triathlon on it at the Memphis in May Mountain bike Tri last May. I was 307lbs and road the only single speed mtb out of 350 people and I wasn't last. 2hr 4min for 1/3mile swim, 10mi offroad
5k trail run.
Starting this year 2009
295 lbs
6'5"

This years goal is to finish in less than 1hr 45min, and drop to 260lbs.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*need 40 pounds*

So the doctor's nurse gave me the evil eye and had that tone when she read off 218.5 pounds the other day.

In Iraq back in o4 I weighed just over 200. I dropped to 174 in just a month or so by bikng stationary an hour or two 4 or 5 times aweek, 30 minute treadmill 2X a week, eating sensibly at the KBR DFAC---and we walked everywhere.

I was also for the first time in my 20 year army career, towad the end of it and shortly after our return to Hawaii--able to score 290/300 on my PT test.

I was so happy I promised myself I'd never let myself go again.

Well by the end of 05 I was decidedly over 190. By the end of 06 200, end of 07 210 and now--pushing 220.

I like to say I'm carrying around an extra 144 quarter pounders with cheese in my belly.

What happened--way more sedintery life style, bike maybe 60 times a year--but little stationary and really no running--and I eat what I want.

Wll hopefully me putting this i type will help me get started down the right path..

.. I'm gunna be embarrassed at Mas o Menos here in a few weeks. I look like I'm carrying around a damn large sized socxcer ball.


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryanjt said:


> 1/6/2009 Start weight:341
> 1/16/2009: 336


01/26/2009=333lbs


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

TripleThreat said:


> New to the thread, not new to being a clyde...
> 6'2" turning 40 in Oct
> 1/5 235#
> 1/8 230#
> ...


1/28 221#. 14# lost in 3 weeks. 
I think my goal may be closer to 190. We'll see how I feel on the bike....


----------



## blackjack (Apr 20, 2005)

*This Time I'm Serious !!!!*

Sorry for yelling, - but I really am this time.

I've been a yo-yo for the last ten years but it's only been going up for the last five or so.

Having been loving and racing bikes since I was a kid (way to big for a 20" BMX), things are getting serious now.

In addition, I've become a 're-dad', finding it hard to crawl around the floor after my turbo charged 11 month old bub. I want to stick around for a while to keep him busy.

Got a few ticker problems, (leaky valve), but i've got the green light to ride my bike as hard and as much as I want (withing reason).

Anyway; having deferred January due to beer drinking commitments, here is where I stand.

Age 42.
Height 190cm (6'3")
Weight 116kg (256)
Goal 95kg (210)
Bike Stumpy FSR

Riding ambition - Ride 200k (125 miles) in a solo 24hr enduro.

Method - Self imposed beer ration, healthy sensible portion controlled diet and family support and heaps of saddle time, maybe a few weights if I can bear it.

Cheers everyone and good luck.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Far too comfortable*

As I sit here polishing off a half dozen doughnuts I realize that my time has come. I have bathed in complacency for far too long, always content to say that my weight sits at 225 whatever I decide to eat.

No more will I be a slave to the four food groups, (sugar, salt, fat, caffeine.) Instead, I will use my bike and some common sense food choices to banish my belly. I am getting on the weight loss train with a short trip ticket out of 200 Pound City.

Outset data:
5'10", 225 pounds
45" at my belly's widest girth.

Goal at the end of three months:
201 pounds, (I am not quite ready to lose my Clyde status.)
40" at my belly's widest girth.

Initial three month plan:

Ride more. Resistance bicycle training three times per week, which entails riding my city bike around with my son in the trailer for an extra 50 pounds of resistance on every climb.

Play. Technical off road ride 3+ hours per week, (that's the easy part.)

Lift. I actually enjoy time in the gym, so this is easy to reintroduce, I just have to juggle my work, sleep and childcare schedule a little bit and an hour will magically appear.

Eat the right stuff first. At meal time, I eat vegetables, fruits, whole grains and lean proteins. At the end of the day, if I am still hungry I will look at a small snack. This is basically the opposite of how I am currently eating.

One litre rule on meals. After a meal I don't eat again until I have consumed a litre of water.

Write it down. Keeping a food diary has to help, at least if I am not making progress I can revise my plan based on specific data.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome! You are the same height and size I was to kick off the year. I'm down 17lbs so far, doing the things you mentioned above. I'm managing my food intake via weight watchers online....its working. It gives you allowances for your activities, which actually motivates me to ride more!! I'm at 208 now....shooting for sub 200. Our local race series puts clydes at 210+, so i'm already disqualified!! But being a clyde is a state of mind!!


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

Age: 49
Height: 5'9"
Start Date: Jan 16, 2009
Starting Weight: 328
Current Weight: 307
Goal Weight: 195
Goal Date: June 1, 2010
Bike: 07 Trek EX8

So haven't rode much this year yet, been cold and I work on the ski patrol here in NC. Just committed myself to a medically observed Optifast program. My last solid food was 1/28, doing well on it, have more energy and been working out. Hope to be on the trails this Friday.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

What the hey....

I am 44 and weigh *gasp* a shade under 290 right now! I was down to 250 a little over a year ago from my lifetime high of *EVEN BIGGER GASP* over 360 pounds on my 5'11" frame! I am a large framed guy, but 360 was just ridiculous!

Also, a recent trip to the doctor has shown not only my weight increase over the last year, it has shown hypertension has returned. At about 260 pounds I was well enough to get off my hypertension meds. Doctor approved off the medicine I might add.

So I plan to, by August 7th be down to 250 again and off the hypertension meds again, if I am well enough. 

Then I want to be down to 240 or a 38 inch waist by the end of 2009. Heck, let's just say by Christmas!

On top of that, due to a recent car crash, I mucked up my left shoulder. I am in P/T right now, for the next month, almost.

I have a new 2007 Trance on layaway and I want to be rehabed and able to ride it when I pick it up.

So,as soon as I get a battery in my scale here at home, I will start posting weights in the weigh in.


----------



## BikeMedic (Sep 30, 2008)

Bikemedic here.

Due to being on midnights with the ambulance, i gained a LOT of weight.

So here i am, and here goes the weight!!

Age: 25
Height: 5'11"
Start Date: 20Dec2008
Starting Weight: 290
Current Weight: 268
Goal Weight: 220
Goal Date: 20July2009
Bike: 09 Trek 4300


----------



## Hailmary (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, So im pretty new at mouintainbiking as of 09.
Well, I am a little on the heavy side, but it should be a mildly accomplashible goal.
So, I kinda figured mountainbiking could really help 
Plus I am abo****ly hooked on the sport 
Anyway, to the challange!

-Current age: 14 (yeh I know still a kid )
-Current height: 5'5-5'6ish
-Current weight: 204lbs 
-Previous weight: 206lbs (lmao Yeah i just started at this)
- Fitness Goals: 180lbs or less.
-Riding goals - Being able to ride longer trails/ Cruise all around town to go to my freinds/grilfreind's house without showing up tottally sweting. In other words, being able to handle 20+ Miles on a single trip without being tottally exhausted..
-Rewards: Well im already getting a new bike soon, which will help me, But otherwise, being able to go to the pool WITH my shirt off in front of/ with my girlfreind and not be self concious. Also, be able to fit back into my skinny jeans and tight band shirts and be proud of it


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I started last year but faded fast, this year I'm in a fitness class at work and doing a little better.
Age: 38
Height: 5'8"
Beginning weight (at 1/27/09) : 251
Current weight: 226
Goal weight: 200
Goal date: June (20th class reunion coming up )
Bike:07 Giant Yukon


----------



## madmark33 (Jul 3, 2008)

I see a number of people just recently started so I will toss my hat in the ring. I am fairly new to mtb, but did manage to commute a number of times last Summer. Since last December, I have totally laid off my workout routine, riding, running...ect.

I guess I got complacent, and just quit...sucks having to admit that. My wife just gave birth to our 2nd son, 2 weeks ago today, and already has lost the weight. I think my family deserves better and I deserve better for myself.

So, with that out of the way:
Age: 36
Height: 5'11"
Beginning weight: 220
Goal: weight 190ish, but more so, whatever weight I end up at after achieving a body fat % of 15-18%, to enter and race in our local Hotter n Hell mtb race in August.
Goal date: August (is this feasible?)
Bike: (don't laugh) Used Trek 820, old and fully rigid, but almost new condition. I'm on a budget.
Reward: New clothes and maybe a new bike, but no clue yet.


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

TripleThreat said:


> 228# 1/12


leveled off a bit 3/6 206# 29# gone 13 togo. 
decided to add the wilderness 101 to the schedule.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Alright guys, I started at 220 in February in 2008, I got down to 172 and then I started a new job where i commute 3 hours a day and work around 10 ... so i'm up to 185. 

Riding season is just right around the corner for me though so i'm hoping I can really ride hard on the weekends. And i'm going to take 1.5 hours when I get home at night to do P90X. My brother started it and he is in amazing shape.. and he is only 1/2 way through. 

I'm 25 years old
6 foot
185lbs
Goal is 160 and to be in super shape.
Timeline by July 3rd (my birthday)


----------



## dasmaus (Mar 16, 2009)

Age: 26
Height: 6'1"
Start Date: March 12th 2009
Starting Weight: 360
Current Weight: 355
Goal Weight: ~250
Goal Date: March 12 2010
Bike: 2007 Gary Fisher Tassajara
Reward: tie my shoes w/o feeling like i'm going to pass out


----------



## ctyjones (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll go for it...
Age: 27
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 244 lbs. (this morning)
Goal: 215 lbs and 22% BMI
Bike: Giant ATX 860

Not in horrible shape, but just don't have the spring I used to. 
I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

Age:35
Weight: 290
Height: 6 ft
Goal: 240-225
Bike: deKerf Implant/Surly 1x1

fattest ive ever been, 9 yrs ago i was a lean mean 225 and need to get back to that. This last 9 days ive been weight lifting and speed walking. Stay tuned.


----------



## dabears51 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok, I'm in. I've been like a yoyo these past 3 years.

Age: 30
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 218
Goal: 195-200
Bike: K2 Lithium 4.0

The last 3 summers I've gone down to around 210...then winter and the holidays hit! It's hard for me to exercise in the winter. I just need to get rid of my gut.


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Since I just bought a new frame (2004 Stumpjumper FSR Pro), and the wife and I started dieting together two weeks ago, I might as well join you guys.

Age: 38
Height 5-10.5
Start Weight (Jan 2009): 237
Current Weight: 229
Goal Weight: 190

Over the last few years, I simply let life get in the way of taking care of myself.

I don't have any specific lifestyle goal, just fit back in my clothes, more energy, and be able to ride on the road or mtb for 3 hours no problem.


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 5' 8" and was 242 at the beginning of February. I started Weight Watchers and have been riding 3-6 times a week. Down to 227 now with a goal of 199 by Thanksgiving. (I haven't been under 200 since junior high, that's the reason for the odd goal weight )


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Well, as much as I hate to admit it, I'm in the same category and wish I wasn't.

Age: 29
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 265 lbs
Goal Weight: 220 lbs
Bike: Trek 6000 (year 2000 variety)

It's time to do something about being heavy. I was 220 senior year of high school and solid muscle. I'd like to get back there.

The wife and I started biking again this past weekend. We both have decent bikes from previous exercise goals (which never went anywhere). I just dropped close to $200 at the lbs getting computers for both bikes, new grips for my bike, new shorts, etc... I'm going to lose the weight this time!

Goal: Interesting. Haven't really thought about it too much. The old Manitou Magnum fork really isn't that great. I guess if I can get the weight off and bike over 2000 miles this year, I'll treat myself to something new!

Here goes!


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

TripleThreat said:


> leveled off a bit 3/6 206# 29# gone 13 togo.
> decided to add the wilderness 101 to the schedule.


4/7 201# 
I saw 200# this w/e. Cutting the last ten has been harder, but extremely worthwhile.
I feel great, back is better, biking better, knees are better, core is better. Greater flexibilty has increasingly become a goal. Probably harder to get to that target than my weight goal. which is good, no stopping. 
193 here I come... (in the end probably closer to 185 or so, we'll see)


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*the work continues*



mstguide said:


> I have to pad my own back
> 225 right now.
> yeah.
> 
> ...


Down to 222, man it has been hard to lose 2lbs. I need to do 200 before the year is over. 
Let's all keep working is do-able. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lesrace82 (Feb 21, 2009)

Another new guy. Been lurking for a while and figured Id start posting.

Age: 31
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 279
Goal Weight: I was 220 when I met my wife, but Id be happy seeing the 230's again.
Bike(s): I bought a 2008 Giant XTC2 last year and never really rode it due to work, and then the cold weather. I also have a 1994 Schwinn Sidewinder thats been on a 13 year hiatus that I got out of the shed, to do some street duty for hauling my kids cart around.


----------



## Mikey984 (Apr 4, 2006)

Another new guy. Been lurking on the board for years.

Age:36
Height:6'3"
Weight:316
Goal:200

Bike: Giant Yukon

I'd love to be able to enjoy my bike like I used to. I was a roadie back in the day and miss the thrill of killing a long climb. Now even small climbs make me feel like I'm going to stroke out 

Mike


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

i've been floating around but just starting to look in here

Age: 37
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 264 
Goal: 215
Bike: 2008 GF HiFi Deluxe
I've been biking (again) for about 3 years. i started at 280 which was way too close to 300 for my liking. i've gotten as low as 250 but can't seem to break that barrier, in fact this year i can't seem to break the 260 barrier.


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

pertm said:


> Age: 35
> Height: 196cm
> Beginning: 139kg
> Goal: 120kg
> I was down to 135, but it is much harder to motivate to bike after the weather has become cold and with holliday. The last week have been extremly hard to bike with a lot of snow here.


Update wright is now 132kg
Been lots of long rides in may & june


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*BIGMAYNE going for bigmayne*

Hiyas Im a big guy with a walking problem as in stairs. I walk up and down alot of stairs everyday and have found it to be almost unbearable. I just recently bought a 2009 garry fisher tarpon after my wal mart adventure of loose crank and unresponsive gears ($80 pos!). I still feel funny for buying a $400 bike but if it will help me lose the weight Im all for it. It is now the 20th and Ive been on this bike for 2 days and it feels great!! Did 21 miles the first day and plan on riding 4 to 5 times a week. Getting down to 300lbs. would be great but I have to get a routine started.:thumbsup:

starting weight is 324 on june 20th
height 5'11 1/2 (6' in my head)
age 33 years young
waist 48 (for my legs)
goal to walk without pain and to maybe one day fit into targets clothes ( 2x tops 42 pants).


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Age: 32
Height: 6'3"
Start Date: July 07, 2009
Starting Weight: 270
Goal Weight: 235-40 end of summer


----------



## automatim (Jul 3, 2009)

*Setting Goals*

Height 5' 9"
Weight 275 lbs
I want to get to 200 lbs. Then re-evaluate!
Riding 2008 Giant XTC2

My most immediate goals:
1) get off my high bood pressure meds.
2) Do the 4 mile (easy) trail at the Horse Park in Conyers Ga, without pushing the hills!

Just getting into the sport and love it thus far.


----------



## tranc3 (Aug 10, 2009)

-age 18
-height: 6' 2"
-weight: 250lbs
-Goals: Getting back the stamina i had just a few short years ago. and enjoying the trails and riding available around my area of Virginia, Just generally getting in better shape.


----------



## dcronkhite (Aug 16, 2009)

Well.. I'm getting a late start at this obviously but..

Age: 41
Height 6'4"
Start Date: August 1, 2009
Starting Weight: 302
Current Weight: 291
Goal Weight: 250 (for this year.. ultimate goal is around 220).

I'm doing the work, I mostly just need to stop eating the crappy foods.. LOVING the riding these days both road and MTB..


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Guy Checking In*

Hopefully I am not breaking any rules by joining in late... I just moved to Arizona for work and have discovered that I am in mountain bike heaven. After getting settled into my new home, I have been fartin around the local canal trails. During my short time here, I have discovered that there are 4 "serious" riders in my immediate neighborhood, which have been a great peer pressure to get back in the game. Having said all that, here I am.

Age: 39
Height 6'4"
Start Date: August 25, 2009
Jan 1 2009 Starting Weight: *285*
Current Weight: *278*
Goal Weight: *260* for the Dawn 'til Dusk race on November 7th.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Paul, saw your other post on here, I believe I may live near you (Higley and Elliot here). Anyways, I am training for the dawn til' dusk race as well; but isn't it 12/05/09 this year (held by dcb adventures)? Anyways, I am trying to get more members for a team to race. I wasn't planning on doing the whole 9 laps myself. Do you happen to have a team going?


----------



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

What the heck, I’ll join late. Better late than never.

Age: 43
Start weight 9/1/09: 274
Current weight 9/8/09: 263
Weight Goal: 
By end of 2009: 215
Long term: 173

Used to be a world class athlete but am now totally out of shape. Have an 8 yr old son who just discovered biking which is helping my motivation. He also was watching a few old ski videos of me the other week and asked me “daddy, why don’t you look like that any more”. Ouch lol.

Currently riding 6-10 miles about 3-4 days a week although just getting into mtb. Have a fs bike, but man that rear shock is suffering from overload. Also doing some rowing 2-3 days a week averaging one day off a week with no exercise.

Portion control isn’t the problem. What I eat is. So far the enjoyment factor is just as high as the fitness factor with mtb.


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm in, just found this thread!!!!

I just sold old parts and one of my old mountain bikes and everything else I haven't used in years. I have an old Proflex 856 that I have tricked out, but my reward for hitting my weight goal is to put together all the parts I have purchased onto my new frame (Sette Ace) and fork (Rockshox Recon)..
Going with all SRAM X-9 drivetrain, Stylo crank, assorted carbon fiber goodies for bars, seatposts and stem. Avid BB7 mechanical Disc brakes, wheelset to be decided on, depends on how low I go!!

Weight 6 weeks ago when I started riding after an 8 year hiatus: 256 lbs
Current weight: 245 lbs
Goal Weight: 215 by May 1st
Ultimate weight: 195 by next summer (late)
Goal: To race a cross country race in mid to late May..

hired a personal trainer and a nutritionist!!!

Bought Cyclo-Core's Off season Mountain Bike Training DVD, highly recommend..It's hard as hell, but worth it since I put on 40 lbs since I got married 11 years ago!!


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

I'm pretty new here, but I've been lurking for a little while. I used to spend every waking minute biking from the ages of about 12 to 15. Then I had my first of five shoulder reconstructions, and was shipped off to a "screwup" boarding school. Both of which led to me not riding for years. After getting out I was in college and just got lazier and fatter. This past winter I decided to say to heck with it and try getting back on skis. Then in February I decided to invest in a new bike since my old one needs a lot of work and a new front fork (It's an old Rockshox Incy XC elastomer unit that is totally shot). So far this year I've managed to lose a fair amount of weight, but I've been stuck for the last few months. This seems like a great place to help me stay on focus and track progress.

Age: 25
Height 5'11"
Start Date: February 1, 2009
Starting Weight: 270lbs
Current Weight: 230lbs
End of Year Goal Weight: 210lbs
Final Goal Weight: 185lbs
Bike: 2008 Gary Fisher HiFi


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

pertm said:


> Update wright is now 132kg
> Been lots of long rides in may & june


Now down to 127kg, Had nearly 1000km in august


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

Apache_Guy said:


> Hopefully I am not breaking any rules by joining in late... I just moved to Arizona for work and have discovered that I am in mountain bike heaven. After getting settled into my new home, I have been fartin around the local canal trails. During my short time here, I have discovered that there are 4 "serious" riders in my immediate neighborhood, which have been a great peer pressure to get back in the game. Having said all that, here I am.
> 
> Age: 39
> Height 6'4"
> ...


Hey Paul - I'll shoot you a PM. Always looking for people to ride with in the Phx area. If you're planning on the Dawn til Dusk race you're probably familiar with, or going to get familiar with, McDowell - one of my normal stomping grounds.


----------



## scottperry00 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok new here but like the thread.
I was bet that I could not lose 35 pounds in three months by a good friend. If i can then he will finish my half sleeve tattoo, about 800.00 worth of work. If I fail then I have to get both nipples pierced by his apprentice at his shop. 
Soooo As i am not a fan of pain or piercing, and i need to lose weight I am accepting the challenge. 

Age: 34
Height 6'2"
Start Date: Nov 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 274.5 lbs
Current Weight: 266 lbs
End of Year Goal Weight: 239.5 lbs
Final Goal Weight: 215lbs
Bike: 2006 DB Response Sport


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*Pics not needed*



scottperry00 said:


> Ok new here but like the thread.
> I was bet that I could not lose 35 pounds in three months by a good friend. If i can then he will finish my half sleeve tattoo, about 800.00 worth of work. If I fail then I have to get both nipples pierced by his apprentice at his shop.
> Soooo As i am not a fan of pain or piercing, and i need to lose weight I am accepting the challenge.
> 
> ...


raw food only and no alcohol for you or you will have nipple rings! Good luck


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Wish I could get offered a bet like that. I love getting new tats. Good luck, man!...and we wanna see pics!!!


----------



## scottperry00 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well a week to go and only have 7 pounds left!! I need to start thinking about my new Tats!!


----------

